# Trying to Date Beefeater Bottle Found in Charleston Harbor



## mcpsh (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm do some occasional fossil hunting in the Charleston area and happened upon this Beefeater's liquor bottle the other day. I spent a little while doing some research online in hopes of dating it but wasn't able to narrow it down. So, I figured I'd appeal to the veterans. Anyways, I've included some pictures, as well as some general information on the bottle below: 1. It is embossed on two sides: One side reads, "JAMES BURROUGH LTD LONDON," and the other reads, "ESTABLISHED 20." Based on this I found that it is a Beefeater's bottle.2. It is clear/colorless.3. It's obviously machine molded based on the two seams that extend to the rim.4. It has an exterior capped lip. The cap is still on the bottle. It contains no liquid, which leads me to believe that the cap has been cracked (and the liquor drank and enjoyed) at some point, but I haven't had the nerve to unscrew it myself.5. There appears to be some minor bubbling in the glass, but its a bit banged up from being tossed around on the sea floor for however long (I'm surprised its is this good a condition).6. It appears that there was raised lettering/numbering on the base but it's too warn away to be intelligible. I was thinking about trying to make a clay molding of it so that I can try to read it without getting a reflection off the glass. Based on my research I have little doubt that it predates the 1920's but I'm otherwise unsure. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Either way, I think I've found myself a new hobby/obsession. Thanks, Art


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello Art,Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for showing us your bottle. It does not have much age to it from the clues that I'm seeing. It appears to have a Stelvin type metal cap, which would date it, at the earliest, to the late Sixties. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw_cap_(wine)​​The stippling on the base is another indicator of fairly recent vintage.​​


----------



## MedBottle1 (Feb 18, 2014)

It looks like from the picture "established 1820" from when the product was first produced. Like surfaceone, I would date this to the 60s.


----------

